# New boy in class



## Fuzzy felt (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,

this is my first post, a soon to be owner of a TT, just got to find the right one, they keep selling before i can get my hands on one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , have you looked in the for sale section ?


----------



## Fuzzy felt (Jan 24, 2009)

hi, just looking in there, two are catching my eye


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , hope you get fixed up. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

i've got a nice subtle unique avus ;-)

check my sig


----------



## Fuzzy felt (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi P1tse,

nice car, but too much money for me, im only looking at about 7-8k.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fuzzy felt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this is my first post, a soon to be owner of a TT, just got to find the right one, they keep selling before i can get my hands on one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


7-8 that should do get a 03 or 53 for that hundreds around


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

